# CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht



## Knower (4. September 2014)

*CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Hy,
Ich suche einen CPU-Kühler für meinen i7. Übertakten möchte ich nicht, aber der kühler sollte trotzdem genug Leistung haben.
Mein Gehäuse ist ein Bitfenix Shinobi und. Es sind circa 16cm Platz. Mein Arbeitsspeicher ist corsair vengeance pro Silver und ist ca. 4,5 cm hoch.
Wenn es möglich ist würde ich den gerne montieren ohne das Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse zu nehmen .
Ich hoffe das reicht an Infos .

Ich habe mich auch schon informiert und häufig wurden diese hier vorgeschlagen:

EKL Himalaya 2
BeQuiet! Dark Rock 3
Noctua NH-U14S
Cryorig R1 Universal


Welchen würdet ihr mit empfehlen? 
Und tut mir leid das mal wieder einer diese Frage stellt .

Danke schonmal 

Grüße Knower


----------



## ratmal86 (4. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Mit dem Noctua bzw. dem BeQuiet habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. September 2014)

Der Shadow Rock Topflow SR1 wäre auch nen Blick wert


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (4. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

hatte vor der Wakü auch ein Noctua NH-U14S auf meinen I7-4790k kann ich nur Empfehlen


----------



## NuVirus (4. September 2014)

Der Noctua NH-U12S ohne OC ausreichend, top Qualität und günstiger als der U14S


----------



## FTTH (4. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Mit oder ohne K?


----------



## Oozy (4. September 2014)

Wenn du den i7 ohne K-Suffix besitzt, kannst du sowieso nicht, oder nur schwer und minimal, übertakten. Für solche Aufgaben würde auch ein Brocken ECO ausreichen.

Der Himalaya 2 kühlt für den Preis wirklich gut und ist dabei relativ günstig zu haben.


----------



## NuVirus (4. September 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne K?



Er will zumindest nicht OCen denke trotzdem das es der i7 4790k ist aufgrund des höheren Standard Takts 4,4Ghz auf allen Kernen stellen Ja eh viele Boards ein.


----------



## FTTH (4. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Eigentlich würde ich den Himalaya 2 empfehlen der passt aber genau wie R1 und NH-U14S nicht. 
Also Dark Rock 3 oder NH-U12S.


----------



## Knower (4. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Danke ich denke ich nehme den Noctua 

Den kann man auch einbauen ohne das MB ausbauen zu müssen?


----------



## Bulldogge666 (4. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Ich glaube das hängt von deinem Gehäuse ab. Wenn du das rechte Seitenteil abmachst, siehst du dann eine Öffnung im Blech (auf Höhe der CPU) ?


----------



## Knower (4. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Ja da ist ein Loch  

Dann wär ja für mich jetzt alles klar  

Und danke nochmal für die ganzen Meinungen


----------



## M-R (6. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Hi

Weiß net ob du es noch brauchst. Also ich hab den i7 4790k @4x 4,5GHZ. Als kühler hab ich den Scythe Mugan 4 mit 2 mal 120 noctua nf-p12 PKW Lüfter (Push pull ). 
Nach 3h Prime 95 kommt die CPU nicht über 65 Grad max 

MfG


----------



## Knower (7. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Noch hab ich nichts bestellt  
Aber ich denke ich bleib beim Noctua.

Und eine letzte Frage rein aus Interesse. Wie kann ich an den einen 2ten Lüfter dranbauen? Brauch ich dafür ein Y-Kabel?


----------



## FTTH (7. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Kommt darauf an ob du zwei PWM-Anschlüsse hast.


----------



## joomlapro (7. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Auf jedenfall den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3. Meiner kühlt die CPU auf kühle 25C im moment (Idle, 4.8GHz). Also es ist nichts daran auszusetzen.


----------



## FTTH (7. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Schwachsinn, der passt nicht.


----------



## CorAngar88 (7. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Hey,... ich probiere jetzt mal den Dark Rock Pro 3 aus oder hat das jemand schon ausprobiert ... bin noch neu hier wie ihr sehen könnt


----------



## Knower (7. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

Danke ich gucke dann mal nach, ist ja nicht ganz so wichtig ob das jetzt 1 oder 2 Lüfter sind. 
Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist zu groß für mein Gehäuse


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (7. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7-4790 gesucht*

bleib bei den Noctua ^^ meiner Fliegt hier auch noch rum


----------

